# TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY!!! "76" and still shoveling away.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I hope I'm not imposing on you, but it's kind of hard not telling everyone here that,

I'm wishing myself a *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!*

I'm *76 YEARS OLD TODAY!!*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*And still shoveling away!!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*But I'd rather be doing this!*
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

*Happy Birthday, Dick!!!* You're the core LJ


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

A great HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you! I'm about to step over that 7th decade threshold myself and have learned that every birthday is a great gift.

I hope it stops snowing long enough for you to go out and celebrate.

Ralph


----------



## MrWoody (Jan 25, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

Happy Birthday!!! Here's to 76 more, and with Barb at your side as well.

Lee


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy birthday Dick. What is it, about 20 below in Hibbing?


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

*Happy Birthday*


----------



## robbi (Jul 28, 2007)

Have a very Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## Hutch (Sep 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dick!! Barb makin' you your favorite cake?


----------



## JJackson (Mar 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick!


----------



## Praki (Jun 17, 2007)

Wish You a Very Happy Birthday Dick!


----------



## snowdog (Jul 1, 2007)

Happy birthday 

I think Martin should add a birthday date in the user data and have the system send us notes based on our buddy list with few days notice. Let me to start a topic on that.

Have a great birthday


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy birthday! May your blades stay sharp for many years to come.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dick!


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dick. After 76 of 'em you are about trained. If Barb can just keep up the good work for a few more you'll almost be perfect. LOL


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

*Happy Birthday* Dick, with wishes for many more..


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dick. I took the time to look over a few of your projects and I have to say that you are very talented my friend. As soon as I can find the time I'm going to look at all of them…. all 149. I hope you have a great day.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick! This is just one more of many.


----------



## Dusty (Jan 8, 2007)

Dick,

Happy birthday to you, and may you have many more.

You are a very special and talented guy, its a privilege to have made your acquaintance over the last year.

Dusty


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick. Enjoy your day and many more.

Dalec


----------



## Tikka (May 14, 2007)

Congradulations and Happy Birthday Dick;


----------



## jude (Aug 3, 2007)

Happy Day Dick!


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Dick.


----------



## JimB (Oct 14, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick, 76 is only a number, if you feel young thats what counts.


----------



## Fishsomo (Feb 18, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dick! Here's wishing you many more!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A BIG THANK YOU!!!*

To All!!


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday to a talented gentleman! Or should it be gentlejock?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy birthday, Dick! By the time you make 100 you should have this woodworking thing down pretty well. <g>


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Woohoo! Many more to ya!


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick !!!
They say that the state with the longest longevity is Hawaii. The second is Minnesota. Go figure.
Thanks for keeping up that statistic.

(I grew up in Minnesota)
Steve


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy birthday and happy woodworking!


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick , keep'em comin.


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Happy B-Day! 18, with lots of practice! Woohoooo!


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy birthday and congratulations Dick. May you have another 76 years!


----------



## joecumbo (Oct 10, 2006)

Dick,

Happy Birthday!!! 76? Now that's the spirit!!!

Joe


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!

I really like it when people let us know it their birthday 

I just want to give you a big birthday hug.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thanks to you all again.*

I had to add another picture.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday, here's wishing you many more with you wonderful wife by your side.


----------



## mrtrim (Oct 11, 2007)

happy birthday dick !


----------



## niki (Mar 26, 2007)

A very Happy birthday to you Dick

And I'll bless you as we do….Till 120

But the young generation modified it a little bit….

Till 100….like 20…

I wish you and your wife a lot of health

Best regards
niki


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dick! Hope you can wish me a happy birthday when I hit 76!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy birthday Dick. You like like you enjoy life. Shoveling that snow must keep you fit (none down under at the moment). Heres to many more years of woodworking.


----------



## Popintraining (Nov 22, 2007)

Congratulations, I hope I look as good as you at 76, Forget that I just hope I make 76. Happy Birthday


----------



## Alphie (Jan 13, 2008)

Congratulations Dick on 76 years. May you be blessed with many more years….of woodworking, not shoveling.


----------



## FlWoodRat (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dick. Hope you get to shovel snow for many more years to come…. If you get tired of it,, move on down here to Florida's Treasure Coast.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Ditto . . . 76 . . . wow. You must be doing something right.


----------



## thelj (Feb 14, 2008)

Happpy B-day!!


----------



## roosterscoop (Oct 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dick - take care shoveling that snow, take extra breaks.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you again to all of you.

Let's not forget about the memorial for *oscorner.*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dick: Just got back in town. Sorry I was late. So I guess I'll have to wait for the 176th one to roll around.

On my 66th. I told my wife i was going to wait for the 666 th one.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Karson, *Thank you!!*

I was getting kind of worried about you. **


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday ! enjoy yourself !


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Thanks for your concern Dick.

I hope to post a blog about what I was up to for a couple of hours on Monday night.


----------



## tomd (Jan 29, 2008)

Happy birthday Dick, and I asume what you are shoveling is snow.


----------



## Frank (Nov 19, 2006)

Hello Dick;
--and Happy Birthday, (sorry I'm late, but I've been busy doing much of that shoveling around here) and best-of-great wishes to you!

And as to the second picture there, well springs coming….I know it is. I'm looking for some robins around here and the the other day I stop by my local seed store and was lookin' at seeds….

Thank you.
GODSPEED,
Frank


----------



## LesHastings (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy birthday Dick,,,,,yea,yea I know I'm late,,,,*SO happy birthday two times!!*


----------



## hap (Jan 10, 2008)

happy birthday dick, you go man.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I thank all of you late guys, after all I have a whole year to get used to being *"76''.*

*Keep the greetings coming.*


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope I look as healthy when I turn 76, Happy Birthday.


----------



## cheller (Feb 24, 2007)

A very happy belated birthday! Hope you got everything you wanted. Be careful shoveling.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

A belated happy birthday to you. You rock!


----------



## Artist (Feb 10, 2007)

I missed this somehow, sorry about that, I hope you had a good birthday.

Diane


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dick. May you have many more. I hit the big 61 earlier this month. How time flies when your having fun.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A big Thank You Diane, & Tom!*

It was 2/19/2008, but Its never to late.


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hey…we are half way to 77!!!!!!!!!! Yee haw Dick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Aw, what the heck, we'll celebrate it year 'round!!!


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Dick
Happy Birthday to you . your looking good . My only wish is to look as good when I hit 76 . God has Blessed you well , my he continue to Bless you . Enjoy your day .
Regards
Jerry


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*A BIG THANKS TO ALL!*

This is the longest Birthday celebration I ever had!

*WHOOPEEEEEE!!!!!!!*


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Dick, this might go on till your next birthday. LOL


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy 158th Day of your 76th year…may today be better then the 1st 157!!!!!! See you tomorrow! (jk)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*WOW!*

158th day, that really narrowing it down.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*AWESOME! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this Dick, Happy Birthday and I hope you and Barb 100 more. God Bless You Both.


----------

